# Had a new one today



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Full bath finished basement. Stool wouldn't flush but everything else worked. Closet auger brought back roots... Pulled stool, roots had grown under ceramic tile, between flange and stool and expanded in the pipe. Got it hooked with chanell locks and pulled out a two foot long mass the width of the pipe. Pics to come


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I have had something like that twice, but both times, it was slab on grade. Roots grew from under the slab and up through the annular space between the toilet stub and the concrete. Really throws you off at first!!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Letterrip said:


> I have had something like that twice, but not times, it was alb on grade. Roots grew from under the slab and up through the annular space between the toilet stub and the concrete. Really throws you off at first!!


I've seen that as well in fact it's not all that uncommon. But I have never seen it under tile. Roots are really amazing things the way they grow.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not horribly impressive but enough to stop flow on 2ft of 3"

We are going back next week to scrap up tile and put a coat of new concrete on the cracks unless anyone has any better ideas


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you run a camera to check the rest of the system?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Had roots coming up in my kids bath last year but there was a break in the combo under the toilet that one of the trees in the front yard found and started growing into. Nothing that a jackhammer and concrete couldn't fix.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

never understood people who put toilets in customers tubs...


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

younger-plumber said:


> never understood people who put toilets in customers tubs...


Me either, I use a husky contractor trash bag.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Did you run a camera to check the rest of the system?


Yep it was sch 40 all the way to city sewer


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Good. I guess the foundation guys cut a corner or something....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've encountered that before. Where the roots were in the closet riser but didn't seem to connect to the soil under the slab.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Put a mortar pan on a towel and plce the toilet in their. grab the towel and pan and you can slide the whole shebang in the hallway without damaging the floor.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> never understood people who put toilets in customers tubs...


Kinda depends how space limited you are. And it's easy to lay something in the tub to set it on top of.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Put a mortar pan on a towel and plce the toilet in their. grab the towel and pan and you can slide the whole shebang in the hallway without damaging the floor.


Good call, I like it. 
Do you sponge out the water or just go with a good plunge. 
Me? Just a good plunge, it's only backfired a couple times.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

theplungerman said:


> Good call, I like it.
> Do you sponge out the water or just go with a good plunge.
> Me? Just a good plunge, it's only backfired a couple times.


Neither. when I pick it up, I pick it up so the tank is higher. This keeps everything in the toilet. Once it's in the pan, I tilt the toilet back to empty it out.


----------

